# I just won Oz Lotto $15 million lottery!!!!!!



## BradK (5 January 2010)

... ok, it's a bit premature. Draw is not until 8.30 tonight. 

But, what will I do with my winnings? 

Invest in a term deposit across 8 different banks - and collect about $700,000 per annum in interest and redirect $500,000 towards good quality property and live off $200,000? 

I would wait until the first interest payment comes in before doing ANYTHING. I KNOW that I would preserve the capital and make it GROW rather than blow about $5 MILL upfront. 

You just hamper yourself later on.

What would YOU do? 

Brad


----------



## Stan 101 (5 January 2010)

When people win a lotto draw like that, does the person actually get the full payout or do they get part payments over a set number of years?


cheers,


----------



## Fishbulb (5 January 2010)

200 acre property in Nth Victoria, with studio

Ford GT

Purchase the Hasselblad h3 dii 50, and set off for a two year photography tour OS


----------



## BradK (5 January 2010)

Stan 101 said:


> When people win a lotto draw like that, does the person actually get the full payout or do they get part payments over a set number of years?
> 
> 
> cheers,




I understand that I will get the full cheque in the morning. 

However, if I lived in the United States, it is paid over a number of years at a drip feed rate - and it can't be passed on past death. 

With my limited knowledge of these matters. 

Disclosure: This is my FIRST ever Lotto ticket. 

Brad


----------



## skyQuake (5 January 2010)

Put it all on black!


----------



## sam76 (5 January 2010)

download a heap of pr0n before Krudd's fun filter kicks in, lol


----------



## Wysiwyg (5 January 2010)

I would visit a psychologist to determine why I spend so much time and money dreaming of winning lottery.


----------



## BradK (5 January 2010)

Wysiwyg said:


> I would visit a psychologist to determine why I spend so much time and money dreaming of winning lottery.




I have only done it today. Although I must admit I have done it ALLLLL DAY 

You know what? You are CORRECT! Sheeessshhh

Brad


----------



## Macquack (5 January 2010)

BradK said:


> You just hamper yourself later on.
> 
> What would YOU do?
> 
> Brad




Don't pamper yourself later on, you could be dead tomorrow.

What amazes me is how people plan to be so stingy after they win lotto.

People that win lotto (big $) and say that nothing will change and that they will keep their same job should have the money taken from them and put back into the next weeks draw.


----------



## cuttlefish (5 January 2010)

you have to buy a really big boat.


----------



## gooner (5 January 2010)

Spend $10m on women, alcohol and drugs

Waste the rest


----------



## kenny (5 January 2010)

Are congratulations in order? Will you be discovering a host of new friends tomorrow when the word gets out?

Cheers,

Kenny


----------



## So_Cynical (5 January 2010)

I would minutes after winning do a quick pack and immediately drive to my  suite at the Quay West hotel so i could spend a few weeks thinking about what to do in the appropriate surroundings, and then most prob move indefinitely to Boracay to continue thinking about it. 

The fact that most people wouldn't move or even quit there job is a sure sign that you don't actually need the money and a lotto win would just mean you retire earlier, have better holidays and drive a better car.


----------



## BradK (5 January 2010)

Hello, 

It is with a heavy heart that I report back to the ASF community that when they say there is a one in 45 million chance of winning, they are RIGHT! 

Unfortunately, my numbers did not come up. Well, one did. 3. 

And they told me I could spend the rest of my life....   I want back my nine bucks fifty-five. 

Brad


----------



## kenny (5 January 2010)

Not to worry, BK. They are kind enough to run another lottery same time next week. Just another $9.55 for you. Mate's rates.

To be fair, a friend once got 5 numbers and called up crowing about her pending windfall. Next morning she found out her win came to $2700 and change. A pretty good score but not quite enough to pay for any of her dreams. Well, not any that she told me anyway.

Cheers,

Kenny


----------



## nunthewiser (5 January 2010)

I would buy the world a coke and live in perfect harmony.


----------



## kitehigh (6 January 2010)

Macquack said:


> People that win lotto (big $) and say that nothing will change and that they will keep their same job should have the money taken from them and put back into the next weeks draw.




  Thanks for the laugh, bloody funny.


----------



## nulla nulla (6 January 2010)

The $30 Million Lotto (Sydney 02/01/10) had 18 winners each receiving $1,666,666.67. Unfortunately I only had three numbers and 1 supplementary number on a quick pick system eight. I got 5 X $31.90 = $191.50. On learning of my huge windfall, my missus said "You can take me to dinner". Dinner to celebrate (lol) set me back $213.00.


----------



## skc (6 January 2010)

I regularly have all 6 numbers come up on my lotto ticket.

Too bad they are always spread across multiple games.


----------



## Krusty the Klown (6 January 2010)

kitehigh said:


> Thanks for the laugh, bloody funny.




I agree.

I remember seeing a TV interview a few years ago with a 50 year old guy who worked at the local dump and lived in a caravan park and won $5M.

What was he going to do after the win?

He said he was going to keep working and live in the caravan and maybe buy a new belt!!!!!

Why bother paying for a lotto ticket if that is all you are going to do with it? It would be cheaper just to buy the belt, instead of paying $10 for an entry each week.


----------



## nioka (6 January 2010)

BradK said:


> And they told me I could spend the rest of my life....   I want back my nine bucks fifty-five.
> 
> Brad




They are right when the said you could spend for the rest of your life. They mean that you can spend on lotto for the rest of your life and maybe, just maybe, get a little money back.

I'll admit the title did get me reading the thread.


----------



## Camel Spotter (6 January 2010)

There are 45,379,620 ways to select 7 numbers from 45 numbers. This is the same chance as picking one card from a pile of playing cards 8.73km high (assuming 1 cm per pack of 52 cards). (my calculation)

Still better odds than powerball where the pile is 14.67 km high! (taken from http://www.scottware.com.au/tickets/odds.htm).

Knowing the near impossible odds doesn't stop me from buying a ticket every now and again though! The price of a ticket  is worth the chance to dream for a few days!


----------



## Wysiwyg (6 January 2010)

What about doing a system 20. You can choose 20 numbers for 1 game at a cost of $22300 on a Sat. night. Easy money. :sheep:


----------



## robertz_MEL (6 January 2010)

BradK said:


> ... ok, it's a bit premature. Draw is not until 8.30 tonight.
> 
> But, what will I do with my winnings?
> 
> ...




Dont forget if you collect $700k in interest, the ATO gets $292K  per year.  Going to have to find a way to live off $408k...

Rob


----------



## Mofra (7 January 2010)

robertz_MEL said:


> Dont forget if you collect $700k in interest, the ATO gets $292K  per year.  Going to have to find a way to live off $408k...
> 
> Rob



I'm not greedy - I could find a way to scrape by on $408k net pa


----------



## jono1887 (7 January 2010)

robertz_MEL said:


> Dont forget if you collect $700k in interest, the ATO gets $292K  per year.  Going to have to find a way to live off $408k...
> 
> Rob




You could easily neg gear it on a bunch of investment properties and reduce that tax bill whilst increasing your portfolio value at the same time. Alternatively, open accounts in the cayman islands and forget to mention it to the ATO.


----------



## BradK (8 January 2010)

A timely story 

http://www.smh.com.au/world/sad-stuarts-downfall-boy-who-won-a-fortune-found-dead-20100108-lx3v.html

Stuart Donnelly, a 17 year old $3.47 million lottery winner from 1998 has been found dead. Apparently the pressure of being rich was too much for the young Scot. 

The SMH reports, in part, "After his win, the former trainee pharmacist spent £600,000 ($1.04m) on new homes for his divorced parents, bought holiday homes in Thailand for his family, gave money to aunts and uncles and donated £15,000 to a Glasgow hospital that treated his younger brother for a rare blood disorder, the Guardian reported.

*Problem right there. I would have given his parents and uncles and aunts a few bucks but only out of the interest*

But friends told the Daily Mail that  he was increasingly unable to handle to strain of being a millionaire and the publicity that came with it." 

*Thank Christ I only picked 1 number. *

Brad


----------



## Julia (8 January 2010)

The part of the story you've quoted, Brad, is a bit selective, isn't it?
He was apparently pretty sick.  Pancreatitis is absolutely no joke and the mortality rate is high.

Not necessarily just the pressure of being wealthy (though I'd question whether that much made him seriously wealthy, especially after he'd shared it with family).   

If you had won the big prize, whatever it was, would you have allowed your name to be released?


----------



## BradK (9 January 2010)

Julia said:


> The part of the story you've quoted, Brad, is a bit selective, isn't it?
> He was apparently pretty sick.  Pancreatitis is absolutely no joke and the mortality rate is high.
> 
> Not necessarily just the pressure of being wealthy (though I'd question whether that much made him seriously wealthy, especially after he'd shared it with family).
> ...




Good point about selection there Julia. I have read a number of stories on this guy from here and Britain and this is the angle they take. I'm aware that he was also sick. 

Absolutely would not tell anyone - except my wife. Even telling family would be complicated. You'd just be able to 'help' a bit more for them, but I wouldn't go around buying them houses and **** like that. 

They'd just be wondering why I was able to help a bit more. But it would ONLY come out of the interest or investment return - protect *(no, grow)* the capital at all costs! 

Brad

*PS. Next draw is Tuesday - Jackpot of $20,000,000!*


----------



## DB008 (9 January 2010)

One of the places where l worked, they used to pick (as in, a dream pick) a System20 the day before a draw, and guess what, they never got 6 (lotto) or 7 (oz lotto) numbers.
Try it tonight. 09/01/10.
Saturday lotto.
Here are my numbers for tonight's draw;

1,3,8,9,11,13,16,19,20,21,26,28,29,30,34,36,38,39,40,43.

Lets see what happens. Should be interesting.

Feel free to put your numbers up...


----------



## Wysiwyg (9 January 2010)

DB008 said:


> Try it tonight. 09/01/10.
> Saturday lotto.
> Here are my numbers for tonight's draw;
> 
> ...




I used a random number generator to get these numbers.

09/01/2010

27 10 22 34 17 37 39 29 32 38 12 8 15 33 9 40 7 36 41 24 

Will share winnings with ASF members. 


> Random numbers generated Jan 9 2010 at 19:0:28 by www.psychicscience.org
> Free educational resources for parapsychology, psychical research & mind magic.


----------



## DB008 (9 January 2010)

Draw #2971 - Saturday January 9, 2010

Winning Numbers; 6,8,18,20,36,45 
Supps ;29,39

I only got 3 (8+20+36) numbers and 2 supps

Wysiwyg
1 Number (8) and 2 supps.

Not a very good return for putting a hypothetical $20k down...lol.

Lets see how we go for Tuesday's Oz Lotto hypothetical...


----------



## Wysiwyg (9 January 2010)

Rolling on the floor after that result. Okay same numbers for Tuesday to prove more numbers means absolutely zero.

Good luck.


----------



## dalek (10 January 2010)

DB008 said:


> Draw #2971 - Saturday January 9, 2010
> 
> Winning Numbers; 6,8,18,20,36,45
> Supps ;29,39
> ...




With 3 numbers plus 2 supps don't you get significant multiple prizes with a system ticket ?


----------



## So_Cynical (10 January 2010)

Wysiwyg said:


> What about doing a system 20. You can choose 20 numbers for 1 game at a cost of $22300 on a Sat. night. Easy money. :sheep:



 This is how my mum won first division and second and third and so on.

was probably 15 years ago now.


----------



## Miner (10 January 2010)

DB008 said:


> Draw #2971 - Saturday January 9, 2010
> 
> Winning Numbers; 6,8,18,20,36,45
> Supps ;29,39
> ...




Were you serious to put $20 K on those numbers to get three main and two supps  or it was a paper investment.

Mate, if you have another $20 K just put on GXY and give me a fair share if the price goes up. It will be less painful gambling


----------



## DB008 (10 January 2010)

DB008 said:


> Not a very good return for putting a hypothetical $20k down...lol.






Miner said:


> Were you serious to put $20 K on those numbers to get three main and two supps  or it was a paper investment.




Paper only. I would never do something like that in real life. I would rather put 20k on a stock like VMS (i did own when it was 9.8cents, then sold out at 12), now it's in the mid 30's.

Try it yourself.
Pick 20 numbers, and see how you go on Tuesday's Oz Lotto draw. You'll be surprised.
I'm not using lotto as a tool to retire on, but l bet you that some bogan in Oz is (or somewhere in the world is).


----------



## Wysiwyg (13 January 2010)

Here are the numbers for Tue. Oz No Dough.

Main numbers =  18 40 31 37 33 23 14 

Supplementary =  22 42


Dannyboys' numbers =  1,3,8,9,11,13,16,19,20,21,26,28,29,30,34,36,38,39, 40,43.

1 number LOL. 

Wizzers' numbers = 27 10 22 34 17 37 39 29 32 38 12 8 15 33 9 40 7 36 41 24 

3 numbers and 1 supplementally LOL. :321:


----------



## Wysiwyg (19 January 2010)

Here are the numbers for Tue. Oz No Dough.

Main numbers =  38 18 7 33 37 20 40 	

Supplementary =  30 14


Dannyboys' numbers =  1,3,8,9,11,13,16,19,20,21,26,28,29,30,34,36,38,39, 40,43.

3 numbers and a supp. LOL.  Win a prize ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wizzers' numbers = 27 10 22 34 17 37 39 29 32 38 12 8 15 33 9 40 7 36 41 24 

5 main numbers  LOL.  Division 5 winner. It's a tough gig.


----------



## So_Cynical (19 January 2010)

I give your self the best chance of winning you need to have at least 1 number under 6 and another 2 numbers 15 or under and then at least 2 consecutive and 1 ending in 0

Any study of winning numbers will reveal the above happens consistently....except of course for the last 2 weeks.


----------



## Wysiwyg (16 February 2010)

Here are tonights numbers for Tue. Oz No Dough. (16/2)

Main numbers = 21, 44, 26, 20, 19, 37, 1

Supplementary = 39, 4


Dannyboys' numbers = 1,3,8,9,11,13,16,19,20,21,26,28,29,30,34,36,38,39, 40,43.

5 numbers and 1 supp. Division 4 winner.  Cheques in the post. 

My numbers = 27 10 22 34 17 37 39 29 32 38 12 8 15 33 9 40 7 36 41 24 

1 number and 1 supplementary.  No schmackos tonight.


----------



## Wysiwyg (10 July 2011)

30 million dollars up for grabs this Saturday night. Over 50 million for the week ahead. Seems an increasing number of people participating for a chance to break free as an uncertain future manifests.


----------



## trainspotter (10 July 2011)

I am dead set sure that the numbers between 1 and 45 will come up at some stage 

In what combination I would not have the foggiest !


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (10 July 2011)

Wysiwyg said:


> 30 million dollars up for grabs this Saturday night. Over 50 million for the week ahead. Seems an increasing number of people participating for a chance to break free as an uncertain future manifests.




I'm in the $30mil lotto next Sat., I'm looking at trading the Arnage for a  Mulsanne, and don't want to spend money on anything that could be making shekels, in this, the beginning of a long long long bull run.

gg


----------



## Lantern (10 July 2011)

I'd pay off the house. Only 30K left to pay, sign it over to my only son.  (No ex to think about) (Parents deceased, no other family) He and his partner works so they would be set for life! He's 25.

Get the best medical insurance I could.

I'd bank the rest. Stuff worrying about investments.

Get a gold American Express card.

Pack a small bag.

Go to nearest international airport.

Get the next flight out to anywhere.

Spend the rest of my days travelling.


----------



## DB008 (10 July 2011)

Lantern said:


> Get the best medical insurance I could.
> 
> I'd bank the rest. Stuff worrying about investments.
> 
> ...




I have fixed up your points......

Medical insurance - with 30million. Why even bother????
Get a AMEX Centurion, not a Gold. More points and better travel insurance included
Get a 'chopper to the nearest airport, not a car.
Fly to Bora Bora for a week to get used to never working again
And yes, your final point is spot on, travel forever.....


----------



## trainspotter (10 July 2011)

DB008 said:


> I have fixed up your points......
> 
> Medical insurance - with 30million. Why even bother????
> Get a AMEX Centurion, not a Gold. More points and better travel insurance included
> ...




Have your own team of doctors on standby.
Why have a CC at all? No need for cards when you are uber rich. They send the bill to your accounts manager.
Stretch Limo please ... can't drink in a chopper.
Fly to Sentosa Island ..... much closer than Bora Bora.
Travel becomes a pain after a while. Small tropical island as a home base for mine.
Tell NO ONE that you have won nuffin.


----------



## DB008 (10 July 2011)

trainspotter said:


> Have your own team of doctors on standby.
> Why have a CC at all? No need for cards when you are uber rich. They send the bill to your accounts manager.
> Stretch Limo please ... can't drink in a chopper.
> Fly to Sentosa Island ..... much closer than Bora Bora.
> ...




LOL....
Good one.


----------



## DB008 (14 August 2011)

Lucky or genius? Woman wins lottery four times




> A reclusive maths genius who won $20 million on scratchies is either the luckiest person on earth or knows something the rest of us don't.
> 
> Her luck is being called into question by some who think winning the lottery four times is more than just a coincidental spell of good fortune.
> 
> ...





LOL....


----------



## skc (14 August 2011)

DB008 said:


> Lucky or genius? Woman wins lottery four times
> 
> 
> LOL....




Genius and she deserves it!


----------



## Gringotts Bank (14 August 2011)

Probably genius, I agree.  Even if you do understand how it's done, I'd be fairly confident this wouldn't be possible without buying large numbers of entries (ie. hundreds of thousands).  Does it say if she ran a syndicate?  The entry fee would be enormous each week, presumably.


----------



## delta1 (22 April 2014)

If I win  $15 million in lottery probably won tell about this to strangers


----------



## noirua (1 November 2022)

Lottery winners who won millions but ended up with nothing
					

Meet the people who spent all their lottery winnings.




					www.lovemoney.com


----------



## Gringotts Bank (1 November 2022)

noirua said:


> Lottery winners who won millions but ended up with nothing
> 
> 
> Meet the people who spent all their lottery winnings.
> ...



Wealth is an inside job.  If you don't deserve it, you won't be able to hold onto it.


----------



## Miss Hale (14 November 2022)

My second cousin won $16 mill a few years back. Probably as close as I'll ever get to winning Lotto.

Edit: And a guy who cleaned my carpets once, his sister won quite a bit and she was going to buy him a house.


----------

